# Pressemeldung Anglerdemo 2.0: Angler und Kitesurfer zusammen gegen immer mehr Verbote



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2017)

Die Organisatoren der Anglerdemo, die wir immer gerne unterstützen, machen weiter hervorragende Arbeit.

Sowohl die Antwort von Anglerdemo 2.0 auf die Verbots- und Aussperrauswüchse des NABU und der Politik in Schleswig Holstein war passend und auf den Punkt, wie auch die Zusammenarbeit und Kooperation mit anderen Wassersportgruppen, wie hier mit Verbänden der Kitesurfer, im Kampf gegen immer mehr Verbote und Aussperren von Menschen angegangen und intensiviert wird.

Damit haben die Initiatoren und Organisatoren der Anglerdemo in der kurzen Zeit ihrer Existenz mehr erreicht, als die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei je in diesen Fragen überhaupt bereit waren, den Anglern zu helfen.
Thomas Finkbeiner 

Nachfolgend die Pressemeldung zur  Kooperation mit den Kitern:

Pressemeldung







*Anglerdemo 2.0
Angler und Kitesurfer zusammen gegen immer mehr Verbote​*
Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter


Wir haben vor wenigen Minuten eine Pressemeldung von Strandwächter.org​  erhalten und möchten diese - mit freundlicher Genehmigung der  Strandwächter - bei uns veröffentlichen. Da ist deutlich zu erkennen,  wie "grüne" Politik in Deutschland funktioniert. Nennen wir das einfach  "Aussperren von Menschen mit System".

Die  Pressemitteilung der Strandwächter bezieht sich auf den Antrag der drei  Küstenländer Niedersachsen, Hamburg und Schleswig-Holstein zur  Aktualisierung der bestehenden Befahrensverordnung für die Nordsee. Im  Kern geht es darum, dass zukünftig ein grundsätzliches Kiteverbot für  die gesamte Fläche des Nationalpark Wattenmeer gelten soll.


Der  „Strandwächter“ ist ein Zusammenschluss von Vertretern einiger Kite-  und Wassersportvereine an der deutschen Nord- und Ostseeküste und des  Wassertourismus sowie Vertretern der Wassersport- und Kiteindustrie.

Strandwächter, 8.6.2017

*Pressemitteilung*
*​*
Der  Landesbetrieb für Küstenschutz, Nationalpark und Meeresschutz  Schleswig-Holstein (LKN. SH) informierte am Dienstag dieser Woche  (6.6.2017) die überregionale Interessenvertretung der Kitesurf-Sportler  und der Kitesport-Industrie, die Global Kitesport Association (GKA),  darüber, dass die drei Küstenländer Niedersachsen, Hamburg und  Schleswig-Holstein unter Federführung von Minister Dr. Robert Habeck  einen Antrag auf Aktualisierung der bestehenden Befahrensverordnung für  die Nordsee beim Bundesverkehrsministerium (BMVI) am 18.5.2017  eingereicht haben.


In diesem Antrag wird unter Ziffer 4.2. ein grundsätzliches Kiteverbot für die *gesamte Fläche des Nationalparks Wattenmeer/Nordsee*  beantragt. Von diesem grundsätzlichen Verbot soll es einzelne Ausnahmen  geben können, deren Bestand von den Verwaltungsbehörden zu entscheiden  sei.


Herr Dr. Robert Habeck stellte den Verbotsantrag  an das BMVI erst nach der Abwahl seiner rot-grünen Landesregierung am  7.5.2017 und in dem Wissen, dass seine möglichen Koalitionspartner sich  klar gegen ein Kiteverbot wie nun von ihm beantrag vor der Wahl  ausgesprochen hatten (http://www.wassertourismus-sh.com/wassertourimus-sh-b2b​).  Die von der GKA auf diesen Umstand angesprochenen Vertreter von CDU und  FDP in Schleswig-Holstein zeigten sich dann auch sehr überrascht von  diesem Vorgehen des Ministers.


In dem Antragsschreiben  des Ministers Dr. Robert Habeck an den Bundesverkehrsminister Alexander  Dobrindt führt dieser aus, dass der Verbotsantrag von einer breiten  Basis mitgetragen würde. Diese Behauptung entspricht insoweit nicht den  Tatsachen, als dass die ganz überwiegende Zahl aller in  Schleswig-Holstein und Niedersachsen eingetragenen Windsurf- und  Kitevereine, sowie die überregionalen Interessenverbände Deutscher  Segler Verband (DSV), Love it like a Local (Lilal) und die GKA sowie  alle nicht in Vereinen organisierten Kitesurf-Sportler über eine  Petition mit über 20.000 Unterzeichnern sich uneingeschränkt gegen ein  generelles Kiteverbot wie nun beantragt ausgesprochen haben.


Die  GKA fordert das Bundesverkehrsministerium auf, dem von den genannten  Bundesländern beantragten generellen Kiteverbot nicht zuzustimmen.


Mehr Informationen unter:


Dr. Jörgen Vogt
General Secretary
*Global Kitesports Association*
Gärtnerstrasse 89
20253 Hamburg
Germany
Tel.: +49/ (0)172 29 22 807
Email: info@global-kitesports.org​
www.global-kitesports.org​


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung Anglerdemo 2.0: Angler und Kitesurfer zusammen gegen immer mehr Ver*

Die GRÜNEN und ihre Anlgerfeindkumpels vom NABU und Kosnorten machen ernst.
Wie oben gesagt, nicht nur Angler, auch Kiter.

Siehe hier die PM zum geplanten Verbot durch Habeck:
https://www.facebook.com/gkaonline/...602140651946/1922891287989694/?type=3&theater

Zusammenhalten und kämpfen gegen den Schützerwahn!!

Siehe auch:
Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter

und:
Zerschütztes Deutschland, ausgesperrte Menschen, gegängelte Angler


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung Anglerdemo 2.0: Angler und Kitesurfer zusammen gegen immer mehr Ver*

Widerstand zeigt Erfolg zumindest für die Kiter:
Die FDP bremst Robert Habeck (Grüne) bei seinem Versuch aus, Kitesurfen im Wattenmeer einzudämmen

So weit, so gut.

Wenn die FDP auch bei Millionen Anglern ankommen will, sollte sie in Bezug auf Angelverbote auch auf klare Linie setzen:
*GEGEN VERBOTE!!!*

Und abschaffen des S-H C+R-§ 39, wie von der Bundes-FDP verlangt!


----------



## Taxidermist (14. April 2022)

Gel. MOD., Antwort hat sich erledigt.


----------

